

Social Network for Developers - davidsantoro

Hello, I'm working on a rough idea I have but I would like to collect suggestions from fellow hackers because that's the target audience for that. The basic idea is to have a mashup profile page that contains twitter account, latest blog entries, interets, github and mercurial accounts and so on. On top of that some social networks functionalities (e.g. followers, messaging, status updates). There is also a calendar of events for developers. Do you think something like that could be useful for you? What could attract developers to visit such a website periodically?
http://www.superdevs.com
======
randombit
Reminds me a bit of Advogato.

BTW, personal commentary: I was instantly turned off by the front page. The
whole 'superdev' thing instantly made me think 'ninja', 'guru', 'superstar', I
threw up in my mouth a little and closed the tab without looking any further.

